# Wood stove/fireplace made from an old bombshell



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## kingquad (Sep 22, 2011)

EPA approved?  Cat or non cat


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a mine! Extremely cool.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

kingquad said:
			
		

> EPA approved?  Cat or non cat



I'm guessing no on the EPA approval. Also guessing no on it being a cat or having secondary burn tubes.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> That is a mine! Extremely cool.




I thought it was a mine. It was part of a larger collection of furniture made from bombshells.


----------



## kingquad (Sep 22, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> kingquad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rear vent option available?  OAK?  Mobile home approved?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

And a really kick ass charcoal grill:


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmmm.... I guess this should have gone into the Picture Perfect section.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

kingquad said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure the clearances are pretty sweet. Also, looks to have a 6+ cu ft firebox. If this were a vogelzang stove, they'd rate it as a 1.2 million BTU output stove....


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, those are both old mines.  The round window on the spherical one looks to be a for-real porthole...I recognize the closure hardware.  Sure hope they switched out the original glass.  Guy's obviously got better things to do than worry about something as boring as hearth protection.   :ahhh:   Rick


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Yeah, those are both old mines.  The round window on the spherical one looks to be a for-real porthole...I recognize the closure hardware.  Sure hope they switched out the original glass.   :ahhh:   Rick




Yeah, the one with the two porthole windows is my favorite. And yes, they are all mines as it turns out: http://www.marinemine.com/#minefurniture


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... I guess this should have gone into the Picture Perfect section.



Yeah, I don't think these are exactly mainstream stoves that we're going to be discussing in detail...but they sure are interesting!  I'll move the thread over to the Perfect Picture forum in a few minutes.  Rick


----------



## wood spliter (Sep 22, 2011)

Where did you get the port holes from?  I'm a scuba diver.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 22, 2011)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Where did you get the port holes from?  I'm a scuba diver.




I did not make the stoves. I just found the artist online. If you click the website of the artist that I posted it might say where he got the materials. Not sure, though.


----------



## kingquad (Sep 22, 2011)

It's made by the elm stove guy.  He got tired of being pigeonholed.


----------



## yooperdave (Sep 23, 2011)

you gotta give credit to the poor dog that worked on these!  wonder if he had to remove the explosives???


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 23, 2011)

I would love to use soemthing like that for a shop stove. Lots of navy history buffs around here since so many navy guys land here after retirement.


----------



## ctarborist (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW those are totally cool!!


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2011)

Without any exaggeration, those stoves are 'da bomb'!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2011)

Having a hard time expressing how incredible those are.  Need a moment alone.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow.


----------

